# Direct Vent Fireplace Venting Question



## rmsmi (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm installing a direct vent fireplace with horizontal venting (straight out the back through the exterior wall). The problem is the vent extension is too long. Since it has a dual piping for intake and exhaust I thought it might require a special tool to cut and shorten them? The fireplace side has interlocking grooves but the other side (that connects to the termination cap) does not. That side is what I will cut down. Any thoughts? Tin snips. Mini cut-off saw? Chop saw with metal cutting blade?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 26, 2016)

You do not want to cut the vent pipe. Either get the correct length to vent you to the outside, move the fireplace out from the wall,
or frame out the location for the cap with pressure-treated lumber (or a composite) & wrap it with aluminum coil stock.


----------



## Northern Lights (Nov 1, 2016)

Usually, the vent is part of a kit. The piece that locks onto the back of the fireplace slides into the termination cap and is telescopic in order to accommodate varying distances from the wall. There are kits available for shorter and longer required lengths. That being said, I have seen some very generic pipe (usually included with wall heaters and some fireplaces) that is meant to be cut. In those cases, either tin snips ir a cut off wheel will do the trick. What kit are you using?


----------



## rmsmi (Nov 2, 2016)

The termination kit is model SV4.5HT-2. The vent piece unfortunately is not telescopic. I did find one online that's sold separately that ranges from 2" to 7." That would work. The other problem is the section that's part of the termination cap is too long even without the middle vent piece. So that part, I think will have to be cut. I will try the cut off wheel. Thanks!


----------



## Millbilly (Nov 3, 2016)

You can check with your dealer about a flexible dv kit.  they are coaxial liners with spacers.


----------



## DoosanMan (Nov 3, 2016)

I am running into the exact same problem.  Did you try a cutoff wheel?  Did that work?


----------



## rmsmi (Nov 8, 2016)

I did. Put on a pair of goggles and long sleeve shirt and let the sparks fly. Just take it slow. I measured in with a magic maker in a few spots, then drew a straight line along a rubber band (string would work too). I had to angle the wheel a bit more for the inner pipe. The cut wasn't perfect so I used a file to take off rough edges. Pieces still fit together snug without too much hassle.


----------

